# Breeder recommendedations?



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Start by checking out the Poodle Club of Canada's web site (Poodle – Poodle club of Canada). You can also google "poodle club Ontario". This will bring up the web sites of poodle clubs in Ontario. Almost all poodle club web sites have lists of recommended poodle breeders.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Do you have experience showing or just trying to start?


----------



## littlemystery (6 mo ago)

Rose n Poos said:


> Do you have experience showing or just trying to start?


I'm new to showing! I really want a quality dog though. I'm a groomer so maintaining a show coat is no problem for me. Dog showing is something i've wanted to try since i was a kid.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

If you haven't yet started contacting breeders I recommend following Johanna's suggestion to contact the PCC first and ask them for breeder referrals for your area, and let them know of your poodle experience and skills, and ask if they know particularly of some breeders who might mentor you.

Conscientious breeders typically won't sell with full registration to someone they don't know or know of. This is tp protect their lines and their reputation by avoiding oops breedings.

Everyone has to start somewhere so, hopefully there will be some breeders open to your quest.

Here's an incomplete list of resources and breeders.
(I haven't tested the links in a while so if they don't work, search online by name.)

Health testing is a priority consideration for conscientious breeders and I believe that the PCC uses pretty much the same standards as the PCA. Testing is a mix of primarily phenotype exams with some genetic testing. Check with the PCC to verify their recommended testing.

*Health Testing Criteria - Parents Are Tested Not Puppies - Additional Testing*
*Health Related Publications - Versatility In Poodles, Inc.*
Versatility In Poodles, Inc.
vipoodle.org

*Toy Minimum Testing Criteria*
prcd Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA) DNA testing from an approved laboratory
Eye clearance by the Companion Animal Eye Registry (CAER)
Patellar Luxation OFA evaluation

*Miniature Minimum Testing Criteria*
prcd Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA) DNA testing from an approved laboratory
Eye clearance by the Companion Animal Eye Registry (CAER)
Hip Dysplasia evaluation from an approved agency
Patellar Luxation OFA evaluation

*Standard Minimum Testing Criteria*
Hip Dysplasia evaluation from an approved agency
Eye clearance by the Companion Animal Eye Registry (CAER)
*Plus Health Elective* (At least one of the following tests):
OFA Thyroid evaluation from an approved laboratory
OFA SA Evaluation from an approved dermapathologist
Congenital Cardiac Exam
Advanced Cardiac Exam

*OFA Lookup - by kennel name or dog name or registry number - Orthopedic Foundation for Animals*
*Look Up A Dog | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO*
Our dog search tool allows you to search parents and relatives of your potential new puppy by dog name, breed, disease type and more. Look up a dog today!
www.ofa.org



*Canada

Canadian Kennel Club*
CKC | Purebred Puppies, Dog Competitions, Show Dog Events | CKC
*Poodle Club Of Canada*
Poodle – Poodle club of Canada
*Ottawa Valley Poodle Club*
Ottawa Valley Poodle Club – Serving Ottawa and Surrounding Areas
*Poodle Club of Ontario*
Poodle Club Of Ontario
*Poodle Club of Alberta*
Poodle Club of Alberta
*Canada’s Guide to Dogs - Poodle*
Standard Poodle Clubs - Canada's Guide to Dogs


*Breeder Listings

Multi Provinces

Poodle Club of Canada Breeder List*
Microsoft Word - PCC2022Breeders 3 20 22.doc (poodleclubcanada.club)
*Canadian Kennel Club Breeder List*
Puppy List & Approved Breeders | CKC
*Ottawa Valley Poodle Club Breeder List*
Breeder Listing – Ottawa Valley Poodle Club

*BC


Alberta*
TEMPLE CITY POODLES
S/T
Seransil Standard Poodle Home
S

*Saskatchewan


Ontario*
Arreau Red Standard Poodles
Arreau Standard Poodles
S PFM
Standard Poodle Breeder | Boarding | Grooming | Udora ON near Toronto
S
Duenna Poodles – Home of Duenna Poodles
M
Home
M
Adanac Poodles of Canada - Home
Adanac
M
Tudorose Standard Poodles
S
Poodles — Groom to Bloom
S
Elan Standard Poodles - Elan Poodles
S
RockHaven PoodlesHome
S
Pristine Standard Poodles
S
Tallan Standard Poodles
Tallan Standards
S
https://www.beaucanichestandardpoodles.com
S

*Quebec*
Opus Poodles
S/M
poodlesglow
M

*PEI*
HOME | LeeAnns Poodles
M


Let us know how it goes, please!


----------

